# Crocs??



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Hey all, just wondering what do you do if you are unlucky enough to run into a Crocodile? I might be heading in areas were crocs are known to swim :shock: . Dangerous but worth the barra and jacks. ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Have a brown moment.


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Have a brown moment.


You would have to eat a lot of curry to scare a croc like that! :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Read this before? viewtopic.php?f=17&t=43901&start=0


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Read this before? viewtopic.php?f=17&t=43901&start=0


Of course! If only i had a gun though.


----------



## Keegan (Feb 8, 2011)

Why not try catch one? :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, in that case, I'd say if you are out in your yak and you see a croc, there's not much you can do. If it wants you, it's got you. They can swim a lot faster than you can paddle.
When I've seen crocs and not had my gun, I just paddled off at full speed, but this may the worst thing to do - lots of noise and clearly fleeing. That was a fairly fast yak too - not like a fishing yak.
Take binos so you can see the crocs early and make a decision whether to go on or go home.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I wonder if Bear Grylls would attempt to free gaff a croc so he could try eating its tail whilst alive still?


----------



## LittleBite (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm well if I get eaten I get eaten I guess. Let's hope I don't and catch a monster barra!


----------



## SeeFish (Jul 10, 2011)

As metioned before in the North(we are in Townsville) steer clear of rivers and estury mouths,there are planty of barra and jacks inshore and around maggie etc.Not neccesary to go near real croc country.Theres no gaurentees though


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Take Bindi as a decoy but you might need some gaffer tape until the last moment. Pat


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

I live in croc country but I have yet to venture into the truly high risk areas.

The decoy idea is a good one actually. Crocs love to try out styrofoam floats. You often see these scarred with tooth marks in wild areas. I fugure if you threw a reasonable size one at a prowling croc it might just distratct him long enough for you to make an escape.

If you threw a large hunk of tethered meat stowed in sealed plastic that would surely work - it does for island natives who attempt to capture them from bark canoes :shock:

Alternately some divers knockup disposable powerheads to cater for shark attacks. Hint: google is our friend 

Recently a sizeable croc leapt over the gunwhales of a dinghy in the Kimberleys and grabbed a fisherman by the shoulder. He was lucky he managed to persuade it to release him. How much worse would this situation be in a kayak!

I think the suggestion about Bindi is a bit over the top. Surely it would be easier just to carry a cardboard cutout of Steve Irwin with you. :lol:


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Mate your probably lucky enough to not see her on the box or local paper weekly - Stevo was alright its the mass marketing that's a pain.Pat.PS there's no way I would paddle a yak in croc water I 'll leave that to Murd - a legend.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

whats that thing they shoot it with?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

gonetroppo said:


> whats that thing they shoot it with?


a powerhead


----------



## NickOnOutlaw (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey mate! I just moved from Townsville to Adelaide about 3 weeks ago. I lived in the Ville for nearly a decade and used a kayak to fish the area for about the last two years! I fished the fresh water wiers near Riverway and up around Loam Island for Barra! When the weather was good my mate and I took our kayaks out off Pallarenda over to Viraga Shoals , Middle Reef and Maggie Island for Queenies, Trevally and Mackeral! I never went any where near the Bohle River or the Ross River Mouth! I have fished the Bohle in stink boat many times over the years and have seen so many 4 - 5.5meter salties up there and they r fat! Crocs do travel but it is ussually the smaller ones trying too find and area too establish themselves in but dont be fooled by the smaller salties as the big ones used too be small once upon a time! The Barra and Jacks are great fun but not worth the loss of your life! There are places u can target them without making yourself a target aswell mate! Get out there and enjoy the fishing mate!


----------

